# return im Konstruktor



## Mark110 (14. Feb 2008)

Ist es möglich im Konstruktor einen return Wert zu machen?


```
public class DatumAusgeben {

public String DatumAusgeben (int zahl) {
		
		String test;
		DateFormat formater;
		//Datumsformat festlegen
		formater = DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.SHORT);
        Calendar newCal = new GregorianCalendar();  
        //Festlegen, wieviel Tage das Datum die Zukunft gelegt werden soll
        newCal.add( Calendar.DATE, zahl );
        test = ((formater.format( newCal.getTime() )));
        return test;
	}
```

Eclipse zeigt mir eine Warnung "Diese MEthode hat einen Kosntruktor Namen";


----------



## The_S (14. Feb 2008)

Nein ist es nicht. Prinzipiell hat der Konstruktor bereits einen Rückgabewert - nämlich ein Objekt deiner Klasse.


----------



## Mark110 (14. Feb 2008)

danke schön


----------



## Ariol (14. Feb 2008)

Nein, aber für sowas kannst du eine statische Methode benutzen


----------



## ARadauer (14. Feb 2008)

bitte nicht zwei threads aufmachen.

wie ariol schon sagt, eine static methode machen.
hab ich dir soeben im anderen thread vorgeschlagen.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic64185_datumauslesen.html


----------

